
The Ultimate Guide to Writing Functional Specifications - dazsnow
https://medium.com/@darryl.snow/functional-specifications-6e1093102e76#.4obpit1mr
======
brudgers
"Functional" tends to have a more narrow meaning when discussing software
requirements and specifications. The meaning is usually restricted to business
logic requirements and non-functional requirements are issues relating to
implementation such as performance, extendability, and ease of maintenance.

